# Film grad school for a non-film student?



## betelgeuse4721 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I just graduated with a Bachelor of Arts in Digital Media - Game Design and a minor in Psychology from the University of Central Florida.

For my degree, we had to take various courses in art history, visual language, studio art, game design and theory, media business, 3D modeling, programming, video editing, etc.  

However, my true passion is horror. My dream job would be to write and/or direct horror films or be a part of the art direction for them. 

I believe that a lot of what I've learned in digital media can translate over to film. 

What would be a good plan of attack for grad school programs? Would I have to go back and get another four year degree in film? 
Are there programs that cater to people like me  who don't have a four year degree in film?

Thanks in advance,
Brady


----------



## Robin101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Betelgeuse4721,

I think going back to get a film degree is completely unnecessary. Film grad programs accept people from all disciplines. From the research I've done it seems that the main thing film schools are looking for is that you know how to tell a story. So as long as you can articulate a strong story from beginning, middle to end. You'll have a great start. 

I recommend you start writing and get as many people as you can to critique your writing. If you have the time and resources, make films too (I say this as an after thought because that part can be learned later when you get in). Develop your style by doing and developing and also watching the things other people make. Ask yourself why you love the movies you love and try mixing and matching those traits you admire. Eventually, you'll find your own voice.


----------



## betelgeuse4721 (Oct 9, 2012)

Unfortunately that's what I've been hearing too. 

What are some other ways to get involved and more experienced in film without grad school then?


----------



## wolfmanjack (Oct 9, 2012)

Go to Meetup.com. Find like-minded people in your area. Shoot shorts for local festivals, read every screenplay in your local library system, and begin writing your own.

Game design is an excellent way into the film industry. Many animation firms--Pixar, Dreamworks--are constantly on the hunt for people with game experience, due to all the game tie-ins they incorporate into each project.


----------



## Xay (Nov 29, 2012)

Most graduate film schools (except AFI) aren't looking for individuals who are already have a lot of skills or the best way to put it, have already found their definitive voice. 

So it's okay if you haven't had a film background. I know USC likes that.


----------

